# Camera Control with different pan / tilt values



## BarTender (Nov 20, 2020)

I'm new to OBS and I have a Polycom EagleEye IV camera that is USB and supports full PTZ.

I can go into the settings and set absolute values on the pan / tilt and zoom, but is there a way I can set them for different scenes or have a few preset locations setup and change between them?

I see there is a PTZ Optics plugin but it only supports windows / mac and I am running Linux.

Any good suggestions?


----------



## KeesJan (Apr 5, 2021)

Dear Bartender,

I faced the same challenge as you with a Foscam camera. If your camera supports cgi commands, you might be able to modify my solution for your camera; 








						GitHub - Kees-van-der-Oord/OBS_PTZ_Camera_Control_Panel: OBS Browser Dock to control Pan Tilt and Zoom of an IP camera
					

OBS Browser Dock to control Pan Tilt and Zoom of an IP camera - GitHub - Kees-van-der-Oord/OBS_PTZ_Camera_Control_Panel: OBS Browser Dock to control Pan Tilt and Zoom of an IP camera




					github.com
				




WR,

Kees



BarTender said:


> I'm new to OBS and I have a Polycom EagleEye IV camera that is USB and supports full PTZ.
> 
> I can go into the settings and set absolute values on the pan / tilt and zoom, but is there a way I can set them for different scenes or have a few preset locations setup and change between them?
> 
> ...


----------



## glikely (Jun 22, 2021)

I cannot find any control protocol information about that camera. However, if you have a control panel way to control it then it can probably be figured out. Can you post a screenshot of the control interface?


----------

